# Varand Picture Wanted



## kemp42 (Dec 30, 2007)

I am seeking a picture of the 'VARAND', a tanker built 1927, number 149958.
She was on various HX convoys. In 1951 renamed 'SEATEMPEST' and then 'FEARLESS' and in 1953 became the 'GOLFO GRANDE'. She was broken up in 1954.
She was my 83 yr old Uncle's first ship in 1940 as a 16 yr old certificated (at 15!) 2nd Radio Officer. He has just had a severe stroke and I am trying to help him remember his past.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Ian Aitken-Kemp


----------



## linsey (Dec 9, 2013)

*Varand*

Hello Ian, 

I am currently trying to research the Varand tanker myself and wondered if you got anywhere with finding a photo of it for your uncle?
My grandad was on the Varand and would like to find any old photos or crew lists etc.
I'd appreciate any tips or advice on where to look.

Many thanks, 

Linsey


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Have you seen this;

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/V-Ships/varand1927.html

and

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/Armstrong-Whit-LWalker.html


----------

